# My Fursonas



## NovaSwiftBrony (Dec 7, 2017)

Just gonna post this here to discuss my fursonas I will use for role-playing or references.

Name: Kyle Skyes
Age: 18-21(Depends on Rp)
Sex:Male
Species:Wolf/Husky(More on wolf)
Family: Kylee Skyes(Twin)
Appearance: Grey wolf
Markings: On snout to lower stomach.
Clothing/Personal Style:
Significant other: None
Picture:






Name: Kylee Skyes
Age: 18-20(Depends on Rp)
Sex:Female
Species:Wolf/Husky(More on wolf)
Family: Kyle Skyes(Twin)
Appearance: Grey wolf
Markings: On snout to lower stomach.
Clothing/Personal Style:
Significant other: None
Picture:





Name: Skylar
Age: 18-22(Depends on Rp)
Sex:C-boy
Species:Sugar Leopard
Appearance: Femboy shape
Clothing/Personal Style: Mostly short shorts with a hoodie and pair of arm gloves
Significant other: None
Picture:
(If picture is too suggestive or even explicit then I will remove)




Pokemon sonas
Crystal The Riolu
Profile Pic    By me!
Level    21
Gender    Female
Age    Depends on rp
Status    Always working on inventory
Job    Inventory
Sexuality    Straight
Relationship status    Single(but attached to work)
Color    Orange and black
What I like    Managing inventory, stories, my clipboard, friends.
What I dislike    Being a bit unorganized, missing lunch due to work
Moves:

[Aura Sphere]      [Clear Mind]

[Steel Punch]       [Double Team]


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 5, 2020)

Kyle's a fun guy!


----------



## Tyno (Jan 9, 2020)

... where can i learn such a powerful necromancy spell such as this!


----------

